# CRT Based HT



## lovebohn (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm a new member here, but have been over at AVS for the last 7 years along with Curt Palmes CRT based forum.

I have been working on a dedicated HT room for the last few years and just need to get my gear running and some trim work finished up. Here is a rough sketch of the two equipment racks in the basement.

*Basement HT* - worked w/ Bryan Pape on treatments after i started building

Electrohome Marqee 8500 along with a few others (Sony, Barco and Panasonic) with Ehome video switch
Klipsch KSP400 mains
Klipsch KSP C6 for center and two in the rear
Klipsch KSP S6 for the side surrounds
SVS Ultras's (2) with a Samson S1000 Amp
M&K V75II sub looking for a home upstairs
Denon AVR-3803 used as a Preamp
ATI 1505 amp
ATI 1502 amp for mains
HTPC with MyHD 130 card
RCA DTC-100 as backup HDTV receiver
Denon DVD-1600 used for DVD-Audio
Movi M2000 custom DVD for 1440x960p upscaling
Toshiba HD-A3 HD-DVD player - No Blue Ray yet
ButtKicker Amp with two LFE's in the riser
All wires Belden or Canare made in house

*House Audio*

Panasonic 58" plasma in living room
Niles and Russound 6-1/2 in house
Klipsch 8" Outdoor Speakers
Denon AVR-3803 for two zones in house
Denon DRA-275 for outdoor speakers
Escient E-120 Fireball music server
Two Sony 300 CD changers to work with Escient


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks good, CRT has alot of advantages over other projection systems if they are calibrated properly. Particularly great contrast and blacks.


----------



## lovebohn (Mar 6, 2009)

The tubes only had a little over 1500 hours on them and the standby time was 5 hours, not bad for a projector that is a little over 10 years old. 

I had John Gannon do a setup and calibration, but have never watched a HD movie yet to really see how good it looks. The sad fact is I have never watched a complete game or movie yet, a new baby in the family will do that.


----------



## lovebohn (Mar 6, 2009)

I also just found a ground loop in my system. I think its with the Denon receiver and Samson amp for the subs. The Samson must not like the unbalanced input. I'm going to give the Hum Eliminator a try and then use a XLR cable to the amp.


----------

